# Anyone succeeded in curing a Non H Pylori GERD with no ppi s or other natacids?



## henrifromparis (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi,ihave tried different types of diets, digestive enzymes which help but did not cured me.Tried culturelle mad it worse.Anyone have some advices?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Would you be willing to try herbal meds?I heard of a couple of things some of the integrative medicine docs where I did my health coach training sometimes use.http://www.amazon.com/Iberogast-LARGE-SIZE-100ml-Dyspepsia/dp/B001B3UUAA Iberogast is a German combination of things.The other is Deglycyrrhizinated Licorice often abbreviated DGL (it is lacking a chemical that can cause side effects in some people like changes in blood pressure). I find the DGL helps a little bit, but not enough to go off PPI's. It can be enough I don't feel the heartburn as much, but I still get issues with my voice unless I'm on PPI's. But then again I also have a bit of hiatal hernia so that may be complicating things for me.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have treated my GERD as well as my D since 1998 with a flavonoid supplement (grape seed and skins, bilberry, resveratrol, gingko biloba and quercetin). It is not "instant relief" because it seems to address an inflammation that is at the root of my problem; but it took 6 weeks to end the permanently burning band in my stomach and I have never refluxed again since then. While I can still give myself a bit of indigestion if I eat or drink wrong, it always just passes through. I have never had to take antacid again, since that time. Mark


----------



## henrifromparis (Dec 1, 2011)

overitnow said:


> I have treated my GERD as well as my D since 1998 with a flavonoid supplement (grape seed and skins, bilberry, resveratrol, gingko biloba and quercetin). It is not "instant relief" because it seems to address an inflammation that is at the root of my problem; but it took 6 weeks to end the permanently burning band in my stomach and I have never refluxed again since then. While I can still give myself a bit of indigestion if I eat or drink wrong, it always just passes through. I have never had to take antacid again, since that time. Mark


Dear Mark,what is the name and brand of the flavonoid supplement are you detailing here?Regards,Henri


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

henrifromparis said:


> Dear Mark,what is the name and brand of the flavonoid supplement are you detailing here?Regards,Henri


It is called Provex CV made by Melaleuca. They are a direct sales company so you can't buy it at the local health food shop; but I can send you some info and you can read through it if you are interested.Cheers,Mark


----------

